# Help with gravel vacuum?



## emmarose (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello fish lovers, I am new to the aquarium hobby and need some help! It's time for a water change in my tank so as my local fish store suggested, I bought a 5-10 gallon Gravel Vacuum (Aqueon siphon style) and when I began using it, it was so fast I had no time to suck up any gravel! Any tips on how to slow down the water flow? Thanks! :betta:


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

You can try putting the bucket up on a chair or a nearby table so the water isn't flowing so far downhill. That usually slows the pressure of the siphon a bit.


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thumb over the garden hose style? That should slow it down a little - N


----------



## emmarose (Aug 15, 2012)

I tried a chair but maybe it wasn't high enough...thanks for all the answers guys, I'm saying Duh!! To myself right now


----------



## Sue520 (Nov 8, 2011)

Squeezing/pinching the hose also helps to slow it down emmarose


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i use a chair to.what size tank do you have? and size of gravel cleaner you bought?


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

Was going to say what sue said!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try waving the vacuum end over the gravel and sucking up what you stir up. Just have to approach the gravel slow until you figure out just how deep you can go. If it starts to fill up just back away and let it fall back to the bottom.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I used to do what Nerus7 said - finger over the end of the hose. But I don't vacuum the gravel anymore.


----------

